

European startups have been feeling the cash crunch for a long time - swombat
http://maxniederhofer.com/2011/10/13/us-tech-news.html

======
deleo
There's no VC or even VC mentality, especially in Italy. Partly it's due to
the fact that it's more difficult to make it in a market that is segmented by
language barriers, whereas in US you have a critical mass of customers that
speak the same language. On the other hand you'll have more competition in US:
but that's probably because VC there throw money at anything that moves.

